# Stoneman Glaciara und Taurista Ende Juli/Anfang August



## recon09 (12. Juni 2018)

Hallo Leute,
ich möchte dieses Jahr den Stoneman Glaciara und den neuen Taurista in Angriff nehmen. 

Ich habe überlegt, am 30. und 31.07. den Stoneman Glaciara ab Reckingen in 2 Tagen zu fahren und danach mit dem Auto nach Wagrain zu fahren, um am 03. und 04.08. den Stoneman Taurista ebenfalls in 2 Tagen in Angriff zu nehmen.

Nun meine Frage:
Gibt es noch mehr Leute, die zu dieser Zeit einen der beiden Stonemans (oder vielleicht beide) fahren wollen? Vielleicht würde sich eine Fahrgemeinschaft finden.

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## Frankenracer (9. Dezember 2018)

wie war der Taurista  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gandalf01 (26. Dezember 2018)

Würde mich auch interessieren


----------



## log11 (4. Januar 2019)

An einem Erfahrungsbericht zum Taurista wäre ich auch interessiert. Nach dem Miriquidi wäre das eine würdige Fortsetzung.


----------



## recon09 (5. Januar 2019)

Ich möchte meine Eindrücke vom Stoneman Taurista kurz zusammenfassen.


Ich bin den Taurista mit 3 Freunden innerhalb von 2 Tagen gefahren.

Wir sind in Flachau gestartet und mussten am Anfang ein paar km in Richtung Stoneman-Strecke fahren, da wir die Strecke wie folgt fahren wollten:

Tag 1: Flachau-Rossbrand-Mandlberg-Forstau-Oberhütte

Tag 2: Oberhütte-Johannesfall-Sattelbauer-Grießenkar-Edelweißalm-Flachau


*Tag 1:*

Wir sind in Flachau gestartet und am Anfang flach im Tal in Richtung Altenmarkt gefahren. Danach begann auf ca. 850m der Anstieg zum Rossbrand (1770m). Der erste Teil erfolgt auf breiten Forstwegen. Im zweiten Teil muss geschoben werden (ca. 1km und 200hm). Auf dem Rossbrand angekommen, konnten wir den ersten Checkpoint abhaken und das Panorama in Richtung Dachstein genießen. Danach ging es erst auf Trails und dann auf Forstwegen bergab nach Mandlberg zur 2. Stempelstelle. Anschließend folgte eine kurze Abfahrt nach Mandling, um dann noch einmal ca. 300hm bis nach Forstau (3. Stempelstelle) zu bewältigen. Dort begann der finale Anstieg des ersten Tages zur Oberhütte. Dabei waren noch 15,5km und 950hm zu bewältigen. Erst führte die Strecke über die Straße bis zur Vögeialm (erst asphaltiert, dann geschottert). Der letzte Teil der Strecke ist erst steil und am Ende noch einmal flacher bis zur Oberhütte.
Auf der Oberhütte angekommen, haben wir den letzten Stempel des Tages auf unserer Karte verewigt und danach den Tag bei Bier und Kaiserschmarrn ausklingen lassen.
Ich hatte die Übernachtung vorher auf der Oberhütte reserviert, da ich mir nicht sicher war, ob genügend Plätze frei sind.

*Tag 2:
*
Der 2. Tag begann mit einer Schiebepassage hinauf zum Tauernpass, der uns nach Obertauern führen sollte. Auf dem Tauernpass hat man wieder einen sehr schönen Ausblick auf die Berge rund um Obertauern. Die Trails bergab waren teilweise fahrbar, aber man musste auch auf Teilstücken schieben.
In Obertauern angekommen, haben wir noch ein bisschen Proviant bei Spar gekauft und sind dann in Richtung Johannesfall gefahren. Dort angekommen, gab es den ersten Stempel des Tages und einen sehr schönen Blick auf den Wasserfall.
Die Strecke führte nach der Pause am Johannesfall ins Tal nach Radstadt und Altenmarkt. Dort begann der Anstieg zum Sattelbauer (ca. 5km und ca. 400hm). Oben angekommen, haben wir uns für den finalen Anstieg zum Grießenkar gestärkt.
Vom Sattelbauer geht es auf dem Almweg bergab nach Flachau bis auf ca. 960m. Der vorletzte Anstieg des Tages führt über ca. 9km und 900hm von Flachau auf das Grießenkar. Dort steht die nächste Stempelstelle. Dieser Anstieg führt im ersten Teil über eine asphaltierte Straße und dann über eine Almstraße hinauf zum Gipfel. Der Ausblick zu den Bergen der Umgebung hat ein bisschen für die Anstrengungen des Anstieges entschädigt.
Der letzte Teil des 2. Tages führte mich und 2 Freunde durch den Bikepark in Wagrain. Die ausgewählten Strecken waren auch mit meinem Lux fahrbar und sehr flowig, aber auch mit ein paar Wurzeln gespickt. Unser 4. Teammitglied ist die Umfahrung über eine Schotterstraße gefahren. Leider war dort die Ausschilderung nicht sonderlich gut.
Der letzte Anstieg des Tages war im Vergleich zu den vorherigen Anstiegen nur noch das Tüpfelchen auf dem i mit 3km und 250hm. Angekommen in der Nähe der Edelweiß-Alm, konnten wir den letzten Stempel abhaken. Danach mussten wir noch die letzten km bis nach Flachau zurückrollen.


*Fazit: *

Die gewählte Strecke mit Start in Flachau und Zwischenübernachtung auf der Oberhütte hat für uns sehr gut gepasst.
Allerdings ist die Streckenführung meiner Ansicht nach manchmal etwas „unharmonisch“, bedingt durch die beiden längeren Schiebepassagen zum Rossbrand und zum Tauernpass.
Die Aussicht auf den Pässen bzw. den höchsten Punkten der Tour ist sehr schön und man bewegt sich in einer beeindruckenden Natur. Außerdem hat mich der Johannesfall sehr beeindruckt.
Ich bin mit meinem Racefully (Canyon Lux) gefahren. Mit einer Übersetzung von 34-50 waren fast alle Anstiege gut fahrbar. Nur der Anstieg zu Oberhütte war an ein paar Stellen zu steil.
Bergab waren fast alle Trails fahrbar, nur das letzte Stück zum Johannesfall nicht.


----------



## log11 (12. Januar 2019)

@recon09 , herzlichen Dank für deinen Bericht. Das klingt vielversprechend.
Ich würde für diese Tour ein HT mit der Übersetzung 38/24, 11/36 nehmen. Hälst du das für fahrbar oder ist der überwiegende Teil der Strecke so ruppig, das man auf jeden Fall ein Fully nutzen sollte? Danke.


----------



## recon09 (13. Januar 2019)

Ich kann das leider nicht richtig einschätzen, da ich seit 10 Jahren nur noch mit Fullys fahre.
Allerdings denke ich, dass ein Hardtail für den Stoneman passen sollte. Bergab sind außer dem Trail zum Johannesfall keine schweren Trails dabei. Allerdings wurden alle Stellen (bergauf wie bergab) gut gekennzeichnet und man weiß jeweils vorher, ob es eine schwere (oder anstrengende) Stelle ist. Die Kennzeichnungen sind auch in der Karte schon eingetragen.
Mit der Übersetzung kommt man sicher auch entspannter den Berg hoch.


----------



## findel (22. April 2019)

wurde verschoben..


----------



## log11 (30. Mai 2019)

@recon09, bei mir wird es nun konkreter mit dem Taurista. Ich plane die Strecke in der ersten Juliwoche zu fahren.
Kannst Du in etwa einschätzen, wie viele km wirklich reine Schiebestrecke sind? 
Das wäre eine nützliche Info für mich, danke.


----------



## recon09 (3. Juni 2019)

Ich habe mal in meinen Aufzeichnungen mit dem Rox 10 geschaut:
Am ersten Tag war die Schiebestrecke ca. 1,25km lang und es wurden ca. 250hm überwunden.

Am 2. Tag beginnt die Schiebestrecke oberhalb der Oberhütte und ist ca. 3km lang. Das ist die gesamte Strecke über den Tauernpass bis zum Schotterweg, der dann wieder bergab in Richtung Obertauern führt. Teilstücke sind fahrbar. Ich kann aber nicht genau sagen, welche Strecke ich gefahren bin. 
Von der Oberhütte bis zum Tauernpass sind es ca. 220hm. Dabei muss größtenteils geschoben bzw. getragen werden.


----------



## log11 (12. Juni 2019)

@recon09 , vielen Dank.  Das sind also in Summe ca 4,5km Schiebestrecke für den gesamten Streckenverlauf. 
Rund um den Johannesfall ist bestimmt auch Schiebestrecke nehme ich an? Wenn ich die Bilder und Videos richtig interpretiere, dann muss man ja die Metallstufen hoch.

Hast Du noch im Blick, wie lange ihr für Tag 1 und Tag 2 gebraucht habt? (Nettofahrzeit / Pausenzeit) Das wäre für mich informativ.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## recon09 (12. Juni 2019)

Mit dem Rad kommt man nur am Wasserfall vorbei. Da waren vorher ein paar Meter zum Schieben. Am Wasserfall selbst waren wir nur zu Fuß.

Die Nettofahrzeiten waren wie folgt:
Tag 1: 5h
Tag 2: 5:45h

Die Zeit mit Pausen war deutlich länger. Die weiß ich aber gerade nicht...


----------



## log11 (12. Juni 2019)

Vielen Dank recon09. Das reicht mir an Infos um das für mich einzuschätzen.


----------



## soundfreak (22. Juni 2019)

Haben den taurista am 20.6 nun auf der originalstrecke gemacht. Start Flachau, dann nach Grießenkar,Wagrain und Edelweißalm. Kleine Pause in der provisorischen Hütte am Rossbrand (Haupthütte wird umgebaut). 
Bei der Abfahrt waren noch ein paar nasse stellen und 2 kurze schneepassagen zum überqueren. Richtig gegessen hatten wir erst um 15Uhr auf der Oberhütte, was im Nachhinein betrachtet doch zu spät war (waren körperlich schon "etwas" groggy). Forstau würde sich von der Lage her besser anbieten. Auch geht es dann recht weit flach in das Tal hinein, somit verdaut man für den steilen Anstieg zur Oberhütte schon gut. Ab der oberhütte über den pass bis nach obertauern gibt es noch einige schneefelder zu queren. Auf jeden Fall noch erhöhte Vorsicht in den nächsten Tagen !!!

Für diesen Abschnitt gab es auch noch eine offizielle Umleitung !! (Mit der weiteren rasanten Schneeschmelze wird der Abschnitt wohl auch in Kürze offiziell offen sein). Rückfahrt Richtung Radstadt hat sich dann nochmals etwas gezogen. Nach dem sehr guten Mittagessen auf der Oberhütte war dann der Schlussanstieg zum Sattelbauer wieder leichter zu schaffen.

Start war bei uns um 5:15,   30 min Pause beim Roßbrand und eine knappe Stunde bei Oberhütte.  Rest eigentlich gut durchgefahren,  wobei aber auch immer wieder Fotos gemacht wurden  ☺

Auch war das 4er team unterschiedlich stark im up/downhill, somit hat sich durch das zusammenwarten noch bissi eine wartezeit ergeben.
Hätten wir beim Sattelbauer nicht unsere Siegerdrinks genossen, wären wir um 20 Uhr wieder in Flachau gewesen

Hatten im Rainerhof in Flachau übernachtet, 100% tige Weiterempfehlung!!!   Auch sind die Gastgeber sehr motivierte Biker (Chef war ehem. Rennfahrer) und sie kennen den Taurista in und auswendig ☺


----------



## log11 (24. Juni 2019)

@soundfreak , vielen Dank für Deinen Bericht. Der ist für mich recht wertvoll. Ich habe eigentlich in der kommenden Woche am 04.07.19 den Taurista in Gold vor. Wie schätzt Du die noch vorhandenen Schneefelder ein? Ist es realistisch, dass diese bis dahin geschmolzen sind?
Nur unter den Voraussetzungen werde ich die Tour fahren, alles andere ist mir zu riskant.

Danke nochmal.


----------



## soundfreak (24. Juni 2019)

100% weg werdens wohl noch nicht sein, aber bei diesen schneefeldern hätte ich keine bedenken (eher flach,nicht über bäche). Ich denke bis zum 4.7 werdens den abschnitt evt. auch schon offiziell öffnen.

Aktuell hat es bis weit hinauf gute plus grade  Obertauern Wetter Bergfex

Bei Oberhütte oder Touristeninfo Flachau kurz vor geplantem Start anrufen.

Die grössere Sorge würde mir ein Gewitter bei dieser Passage bereiten, wir hatten das "Glück" dass es genau einmal recht nah einen Blitz gegeben hat...   das war etwas 

Wegen dem Schnee ist man nicht viel länger unterwegs, denn der Bereich ist sowieso großteils Schiebestrecke
----

2 kleine Ergänzungen noch:
1.) wegen den Schneefeldern: aktuell ist hier am ehesten noch beim Abstieg nach Obertauern aufzupassen. einige Biker/Wanderer sind schnurgerade über das letzte eher steile Schneefeld hinunter gerutscht. kann Spaß machen, oder auch nicht wenn man zu schnell wird 
das Schneefeld lässt sich aber ganz einfach westlich - also außerhalb dem Schneefeld (unterhalb dem Kreuz der ? Seekarscharte ?) auf aperem Untergrund umgehen.  

2.) Nach dem Johannesfall und der Gnadenalm erreicht man die Bundesstraße, hier verläuft die offizielle Stoneman-Strecke östlich der Bundesstraße noch als kleine Umfahrung (eigentlich ein Umweg). Laut Auskunft Vermieter liegen hier aktuell aber viele Bäume, somit noch nicht empfehlenswert.
Wir sind dann bis kurz vor Untertauern auf der Asphaltstraße und dann nach Westen (wie angeschrieben) auf den Radweg abgebogen.


Allgemein ist noch zu sagen, dass die Strecke sehr gut beschildert ist. Es gab fast keine Abbiegung, wo kein rotes Stoneman-Zeichen gewesen wäre


----------



## log11 (25. Juni 2019)

Danke soundfreak. Ich werde Anfang kommender Woche in der Touristinfo Flachau mal anrufen und mich nach dem Streckenzustand erkundigen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die temporären Umleitungen auch gut ausgeschildert sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (25. Juni 2019)

Übrigens danke für die Verlinkung zu berfex. Wenn ich mir so das Wetter von Obertauern anschaue, dann wäre 29.06. bis 01.07. ideal geeignet. Ab 02.07. verstärkt Regen, leider.


----------



## tomtomba (25. Juni 2019)

Sehr schön, habe mir für Samstag 29.06 gestern mein Bettchen auf der Oberhütte klar gemacht


----------



## soundfreak (25. Juni 2019)

Umleitung war folgendermaßen: bei hüttenwirtin julia auf der oberhütte nach erreichen der stempelstelle oberhütte für den shuttledienst anmelden. dann mit dem bike zurück nach forstau, von da mit shuttlebus/taxi nach obertauern und da dann wieder mit dem bike auf der originalen strecke starten...  ☺


----------



## log11 (1. Juli 2019)

@soundfreak , das war aber eure persönliche Lösung / Entscheidung? Laut Touristinfo ist nur noch in Obertauern eine Baustelle mit Ampelregelung. Ansonsten wäre die Strecke freigegeben und auf der offiziellen Route befahrbar.


----------



## soundfreak (1. Juli 2019)

am ersten offiziellen tag gab es für den abschnitt oberhütte bis obertauern eine offizielle umleitung (wg. dem schnee), in den letzten 10 tagen ist da wohl sehr viel abgeschmolzen und die originalstrecke ist nun eben auch offiziell freigegeben


----------



## tomtomba (2. Juli 2019)

Servus, ich bin den Taurista Silber am WE 29/30.06 gefahren.
Wer plant auf einem 2 Tagestripp auf der Oberhütte zu übernachten muß sich im klaren sein, daß es am 1 Tag von Flachau aus ca 78 km mit knapp 3600 HM sind!!
Ich hatte netto 9,5 h Sattelzeit. 
Am Sonntag waren es dann nur noch homöopatische 46 km mit gut 800 HM. 
Im Moment liegt nach der Oberhütte am Seekareck noch Schnee, die Strecke ist offiziell freigegeben, aber es gibt immer noch im Aufstieg ein paar Schneefelder die man überqueren muß.

Wichtig für Trophäensammler. 
Sonntags schließt die TouriInfo, bzw das Stonemanbüro schon um 12:00

Aber alles in allem eine sehr lohnenswerte Sache und einem für Österreich recht hohen Trailanteil. 
Der Bikepark Wagrain macht echt Spaß  Auch die Abfahrt vom Rossbrand ist am Anfang sehr schön...
Von Obertauern nach Untertauern am Wasserfall vorbei ist es auch sehr nett/trailig....

Ich werde evtl im Herbst nochmal den Stoneman im Erzgebirge angehen..

Happy Trails
Tom


----------



## log11 (6. Juli 2019)

Hallo,

ich habe den Taurista am 05.07.19 in Gold absolviert. Hier meine subjektiven Eindrücke und ein Kurzbericht dazu.
Gestartet bin ich gegen 0500 in Flachau. Mit noch kalten Muskeln warten gleich der erste Hammer auf einen, der 900hm Uphill zum Grießenkar. Auf halber Strecke konnte ich einige beeindruckende Fotos schießen. Überhaupt war das Fotografieren und die Gespräche mit den anderen Bikern auf der Strecke der "Zeitkiller Nr 1" für mich. 
Am Grießenkar angekommen überlegte ich kurz, ob ich die Easyline fahre oder doch den Downhill Trail. Ich entschied mich für die Downhillstrecke und habe nur den harten Wurzeltrail ausgelassen. Mit einem HT ohne absenkbare Sattelstütze war das für mich gut fahrbar.

Von Wagrain ging es dann zur Edelweiß-Alm, einen eher entspannten Streckenabschnitt. Doch dann zum Rossbrand muss man schon ziemlich beißen, das obere Stück ist m.M. nicht mehr fahrbar. Der 360Grad Alpenblick entschädigt aber für die Mühen.

Mehr oder weniger bergab geht es dann zum Mandelberg und von dort nach Forstau. Dann kommt eine private Mautstraße zur Vögeialm. Die ca 5% Steigung sind gut zu bewältigen. Der nun beginnende Aufstieg zur Oberhütte ist mit teilweise über 12% Steigung sehr anstrengend. Einige Abschnitte habe ich geschoben um Kraft zu sparen.
An der Oberhütte angekommen gab es lecker Essen und 1Liter Kaltgetränk....natürlich alkoholfrei. Der Blick auf das Gebirgsmassiv Nebelspitze und Co ist einmalig.
Anschließend ging es weiter in das Gebiet der Seekarscharte. Recht verblockt und steinig, für mich kein wirklicher Genuss zu fahren.
Es waren immer noch genug Schneefelder zu queren, besonders aber auch Wasserquerungen durch reichlich vorhandes Schmelzwasser.
Man hat dann schon einen Blick auf den Pass. Der Alpenstieg ist nur mit geschulterten Bike zu bewältigen und m.M. nichts für Leute die nicht schwindelfrei sind. Zumindest wenn man sich im Aufstieg umdreht um Fotos zu schießen. 
Dann beginnt noch eine ordentliche Schiebestrecke bis man den Blick auf Obertauern erreicht. Von dort aus kann man die Abfahrt in den Ort genießen und es geht weiter zum Johannesfall. Beeindruckend, wobei auch die letzten Meter hinab zum Wasserfall für mich nicht mehr fahrbar waren.
Von nun an geht es immer gemächlich bergab vorbei an Raststatt und Altenmarkt, bevor der letzte Anstieg zum Sattelbauer ansteht. Dort habe ich wirklich gekämpft, der Akku war schon spürbar down. Oben angekommen nur noch fix gestempelt und die rasante Abfahrt nach Flachau genossen. Ich war dann kurz nach 19Uhr zurück.
Sattelzeit ca 12h.
Ein tolles Erlebnis mit beeindruckenden Bildern, netten Gesprächen mit anderen Bikern und einer tollen Herberge.
Für mich rund herum gelungen, ich kann es nur empfehlen.

PS: Ein paar Bilder habe ich mal angehangen.


----------



## Tobionassis (8. Juli 2019)

Komm auch gerade vom Stoneman Taurista.
Wir haben uns für die Silber Tour an zwei Tagen entschieden.
Wir waren auf Enduros unterwegs. Für die Abfahrt im Bikepark Wagrain und zwei drei andere kurze Stücke sicher nicht schlecht, dafür bezahlt man das Gewichtsplus halt teuer bei den teils sehr steilen und langen Anstiegen.
4500hm und 125km klingen jetzt nicht nach wenig (gerade auf MTB) aber auch nicht nach unmöglich - gerade an zwei Tagen. Aber vor allem Tag 1 war (auch aufgrund der Hitze) verdammt anstrengend. Es gibt zwei längere Schiebe bzw. Tragepassagen, die gewaltig Kraft (und Nerven) kosten.
Unsere Einteilung war so, dass wir am ersten Tag rund 2800hm und 85km gemacht haben und dementsprechend 1700hm und 40km an Tag 2.
Tourenberichte gibt es ja bereits.
Generell ist der Stoneman Taurista weniger eine "Trailrunde" mit tollen Abfahrten. Abgesehen von der Abfahrt im Bikepark ist man oft auf Schotter-/Forststraßen bergab unterwegs. Der Reiz liegt eher in der tollen Landschaft und im "mentalen" Bereich ("Scheiße is das steil", "Scheiße is das heiß", "Ich hab kein Bock mehr auf den Scheiß", "Warum tu ich mir den Scheiß an", "Wer hat sich diesen Scheiß überlegt", "Geil, wir habens geschafft") .
Am Ende der Tour waren wir alle happy und stolz wie Oskar.
Würd ich mir das wieder an tun? AUF GAR KEINEN FALL - Also nicht dieses Jahr. Aber nächstes Jahr.....wer weiß. Gibt ja noch drei andere Stonemen. 

PS.
Wir haben in Altenmarkt übernachtet. War perfekt, weil man von dort an zwei Punkten in die Tour einsteigen kann und somit mehrere Möglichkeiten der Einteilung für Tag 1 und 2 hat.


----------



## npj_rider (26. Dezember 2019)

Hallo ihr Stoneman,

fange gerade an mich damit zu beschäftigen, da der stoneman für 2020 auf meiner todo Liste steht.
Klar ist, dass es der Bronze Stoneman wird.
Derzeit bin ich mich noch bei folgenden Themen unschlüssig:

Wann ist der beste Zeitpunkt um den Stoneman zu absolvieren?

Wo sollte man am besten starten um am ersten Tag die meisten Höhenmeter abzureißen?

Sollte man die Hotels bereits im Voraus buchen oder spontan einkehren? (Bin mir aktuell noch nicht sicher wie viel Kilometer ich am Tag schaffen werde)

Über eure Rückmeldungen und Erfahrungen freue ich mich.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Tobionassis (27. Dezember 2019)

Hotel würde ich vorher buchen. Oder willst du den ganzen Krempel noch zusätzlich mit aufm Rücken mittragen?
Wieviel höhenmeter du am Tag schaffst, kann dir niemand außer du dir selbst beantworten. Beim taurista sind einige HM dabei, die geschoben bzw getragen werden müssen. Das macht das ganze nicht unbedingt weniger anstrengend. 
Wir haben es dieses Jahr an 2 Tagen im Juli gemacht. Da war der Schnee längst weg....Dafür war es bei 35grad und 2800hm am ersten Tag ne ordentliche plackerei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soundfreak (27. Dezember 2019)

@npj_rider:
gilt deine frage für beide stoneman? (Glaciara u. Taurista) ? 
Wir haben für dieses jahr sehr kurzfristig gebucht bzw. Hotel mit kurzfristiger stornierungsmöglichkeit genommen,  und sind dann wirklich erst bei gutem wetter die jeweilige tour gefahren.
wenns für dich/euch möglich ist kurzfristig von arbeit freizubekommen,  dann würde ich das eher auch so machen (auf wetter schauen u. Kurzfristig buchen). Ich denke dass für beide stoneman kurzfristig zu fast jeder zeit zimmer verfügbar sind (abhängig von teilnehmeranzahl).

Vor anfang bis mitte juli eher nicht planen,  da da eher noch schneefelder vorhanden sind bzw. Umleitungen bei der originalroute erforderlich sind.  Bei stoneman in 3 tagen gehen je nach wetterlage die touren natürlich im september bzw. oktober auch noch.
achtung, beim taurista ist eher früh das offizielle saisonende.  Glaciara war heuer fast bis ende oktober offiziell offen.

Wie plant ihr euern gepäcktransport? Es bietet sich teilweise auch ein übernachtungsort in der mitte an, von wo ihr jeden tag eine quasi tagestour macht und. somit ein kleiner Rucksack ausreichend ist.


----------



## Bike_RR (27. Dezember 2019)

Der früheste Zeitpunkt hängt vom Winter ab. Dieses Jahr war selbst Ende Juni/Anfang Juli am Taurista und in den Dolomiten noch einiges an Schnee.


----------



## Tapir (4. Januar 2020)

Aber die konnte man schon fahren trotz schnee, oder?


----------



## soundfreak (4. Januar 2020)

Es gibt bei den einzelnen stoneman's ein offizielles startdatum, wo dann stempelstellen aufgebaut und auch erreichbar sind. Je nach Schneelage kann es sein, dass gerade beim Saisonstart die Originalroute nicht funktioniert,sprich Umleitungen, Auffahrtsweg zu einer Stempelstelle muss wieder in das Tal gefahren werden u.ä.   
Deshalb hatten wir 2019 den Glaciara schlussendlich auch ein gutes Monat später gemacht, da auf einem sehr schönen Abschnitt noch zu viel Schnee lag.
Auch beim Dolomiti Stoneman kann der viele Schnee das Kernstück der Tour (Demutpassage) anfangs der Saison unpassierbar machen.

Achtung: offizielles Startdatum der einz. Stoneman wird im Frühjahr bekanntgegeben. 2019 mussten einige Startdatums aber kurzfristig wg. Schneelage noch 1-2 Wochen verschoben werden.

Also mit Urlaub buchen evt. noch Reserve einplanen ...   ☺


----------



## Bike_RR (6. Januar 2020)

Tapir schrieb:


> Aber die konnte man schon fahren trotz schnee, oder?



Man musste einiges zusätzlich schieben (z.B. am Tauernpass). Ich bin beide Strecken Ende Juni (nach der offiziellen Eröffnung), jeweils an einem Tag gefahren. Aus meiner Sicht war die Schneemenge teilweise noch zu groß für eine offizielle Streckeneröffnung.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (26. Januar 2020)

Hi! Ich habe es dieses Jahr ggf. auch vor. Ich habe bisher 2 Talps hinter mir mit 6 Tage 14k Hm und überlege den Taurista in 2 Tagen zu fahren,nach der hier vorgeschlagenen Route: 








						Stoneman Taurista
					

Dein Mountainbike-Abenteuer: 123 Kilometer · 4.500 Höhenmeter · 360° Alpen Stoneman Taurista BiketrailDie Stoneman Taurista Saison 2023 geht voraussichtlich von 08. Juni bis zum 24. September 2023. Der Stoneman Taurista ist deine ultimative Bike-Challenge im Salzburger Land. 123 anspruchsvolle...




					www.radstadt.com
				



Müsste gut machbar sein oder?
Finde es etwas befremdlich sich so lange damit aufzuhalten ob es Schiebepassagen gibt von ein paar Meter. Leute das sind die Alpen, da kann ein Unwetter auch mal aus einem Trail eine stundenlange Schiebe- oder Tragepassage machen. Drei km Schieben, who cares?!


----------



## soundfreak (15. April 2020)

Bikepark Wagrain entfällt dieses Jahr ...



> +++ Umleitung auf dem Stoneman Taurista +++
> 
> In der Saison 2020 gibt es eine Besonderheit: Gleiche Höhenmeter, aber ein etwas anderes Erlebnis. Wegen Bauarbeiten zwischen Flachau und Wagrain werden in dieser Saison die Checkpoints Grießenkar und Edelweiß-Alm nicht angefahren. Dafür wird es zeitweise einen neuen Checkpoint geben: Über den Ginausattel nördlich von Wagrain geht es hinauf zum malerischen Hochgründeck auf 1.800 Metern Höhe. Durch Eben im Pongau geht es zurück auf die Originalstrecke.
> 
> www.stoneman-taurista.com


----------



## cbtp (17. April 2020)

Dementsprechend mit noch weniger Trailanteil als bisher


----------



## recon09 (17. April 2020)

Kennt jemand den Abschnitt? Ist das ein "schöner" Forstweg bergauf und auch wieder bergab? Sieht ja so aus, als wären Hin- und Rückweg zum Hochgründeck auf dem gleichen Weg. Im Tal wird ja sicher auch auf dem Radweg gefahren, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cbtp (17. April 2020)

recon09 schrieb:


> Kennt jemand den Abschnitt? Ist das ein "schöner" Forstweg bergauf und auch wieder bergab? Sieht ja so aus, als wären Hin- und Rückweg zum Hochgründeck auf dem gleichen Weg. Im Tal wird ja sicher auch auf dem Radweg gefahren, oder?



Laut Stoneman läuft die Variante über den Ginausattel. Welche Trasse genau gewählt worden ist weiß ich mangels GPX nicht.

Von Eben gibts eigentlich eh nur eine Variante, und das ist auch bisher schon eine legalisierte MTB-Route (nur Forststraße hinauf+hinunter). Von Wagrain geht ebenfalls eine legale Forststraße hinauf zum Ginausattel – ich vermute, dass auch hier diese Route gewählt wurde. 

Alle diese bisher legalen Touren führen ab dem Ginausattel auf der gleichen Forststraße hinauf zum Hochgründeck (und auch wieder herunter). Nachdem laut Stonemal Kartenskizze zwischen Ginausattel und Hochgründeck Hin&Rückweg gleich dargestellt wird, nehme ich an, dass man auch hier diese 400hm zwischen Ginausattel und Heinrich-Kiener-Haus (unterhalb des Hochgründecks) auf der Forststraße hinauf und hinunter fahren muss.

Die Aussicht oben ist zwar echt toll – die Forststraße ist halt eine gewöhnliche ausgebaute österreichische Forststraße – großteils auch Wald ohne Aussicht. Der Weg nach Eben "zaht" sicht leider ein wenig ...  

Was mich zweifeln lässt ist aber folgende Grafik auf der Website:


			https://www.flachau.com/stoneman/wp-content/uploads/stoneman-taurista-ettapenvorschlag-gold-tour.jpg
		

Hochgründeck ist hier knapp 150m zu tief angegeben – im Beschreibungstext steht auch lediglich "hinauf *zum* malerischen Hochgründeck". Keine Ahnung ob das ein Fehler ist, oder ob man einfach irgendwo auf der Route umdrehen muss ...


----------



## soundfreak (5. Mai 2020)

cbtp schrieb:


> Was mich zweifeln lässt ist aber folgende Grafik auf der Website:
> 
> 
> https://www.flachau.com/stoneman/wp-content/uploads/stoneman-taurista-ettapenvorschlag-gold-tour.jpg
> ...



in der grafik auf der taurista seite ist Hochgründeck mit 1792m angegeben.
auch wird in einem video auf FB das 360° Alpenpanorama am Hochgründeck als neuer Checkpoint beworben


----------



## christof_s (2. September 2020)

Hallo, kann mir jemand die gpx Datei von der neuen Variante schicken - finde nur die alte im Netz. Danke


----------



## soundfreak (2. September 2020)

Leider keine gpx vorhanden

denke dass die variante aber auch sehr gut ausgeschildert ist u. somit kein gpx notwendig ist. Vorab Route mit div. Karten anschauen, offizielle strecke rennt eh nur auf forstweg, da findet man eher leichter den richtigen weg ...

Glaub letztes jahr waren auf den gesamten 120km 2 stellen, wo das hinweisschild etwas versteckt war, sonst alles super beschildert. Landkarte als Backup, falls die technik suxxt, ist nie falsch ☺


----------



## Stucka (3. September 2020)

sind erst vor 4 Wochen gefahren, perfekt beschildert. Strecke nicht vergleichbar mit Sexten und Glaciara. Hat irgendwie auch seinen Reiz, aber eben nicht vergleichbar. GPX vom Veranstalter hat nicht immer mit der Beschilderung übereingestimmt, wir haben uns dann an den Schildern orientiert.


----------

